# Hello From the Great Lakes



## tlrader (Aug 21, 2001)

I'm fairly new to sailing and very inexperienced. That said I am planning on taking classes in the next year and purchasing a sailboat. My plan is to live aboard somewhere on Lake Michigan. Eventually I plan to move to the Caribbean but for now my job and life circumstances dictate I remain here in the Great Lakes area. 

I am seeking advice and wisdom any any aspect of sailing but especially, regarding a choice of boat for the Great Lakes and what marinas are liveaboard friendly. I would like to live aboard boat even through the winter if its possible. 

Thanks in advance for your advise and I look forward to learning from the great wealth of experience here on Sailnet.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

As a fellow Great Lakes sailor I just wanted to say welcome, and congrats on the plan. Learning to sail, and perhaps more importantly, gaining some actual experience with different kinds of boats, is the best thing you can do right away. There are tons of different kinds of boats in all sizes, ages, capabilities, designs and price. It's pretty hard to offer an concrete advice about boats to look at without knowing a lot more about what you need/want.

I've spent most of my time sailing the Canadian sides of Superior and the North Channel so can't offer any specific advice about Michigan. This past season we sailed through all the Lakes except Michigan . I'm sure there are seasonal liveaboards down your way, but winter will be a challenge. Even southern Lake Michigan is going to be pretty cold during the winter. I do know people liveaboard year-round on the Canadian side of Lake Ontario, so I assume it's possible in southern Michigan, but it won't be easy.

Hopefully some knowledgable Lake Michigan sailors will jump in with specific advice on marinas. In the meantime I'd encourage you to wonder the docks. Look at the boats that are there. Talk to people. If you're friendly, keen and appreciative of the boats you're seeing (and all boats are beautiful in some ways) it's not hard to get invited on board for a viewing and a chat with the owners.

Many yacht clubs will have regular race days, and captains are often looking for crew. Look for ways to join in, and get experience on as many boats as you can. The classes will help as well.


----------



## tlrader (Aug 21, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. I plan to spend this summer wandering as many marinas and connecting with as many people as I can. As far a boats go I was thinking something in the 35 to 45 foot range. From what I have seen that size seems to offer the most living space vs ease of sailing. I want something I can sail solo without much difficulty. I've looked at motorsailers am leaning that way due to the extra living space many of them have as well as sheltered cockpits for those cold fall and spring days and nights out on the lake. Any way I'm so new to this that I am sure I don't even know the right questions to ask.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome you picked the right place to start; Lots of nice people here! You can meet sailors just hanging around the marina,have coffee with the Harbor Master. help with docking, and your already in.. take a sailing class, Some one will take you along,& it's learning all the way! Good Sailing!........Dale


----------



## TimButterfield (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome! I'm not sure which, if any, Lake Michigan harbors are open during the winter. I do remember seeing ice at Winthrop Harbor just south of the Wisconsin border and do not recall any boats being in the water over winter. I wonder if the wind/wave action would keep the ice more clear on the Indiana side of Lake Michigan than on the Illinois side. Snow would be heavier on the Indiana side, though.


----------

